# English Citizenship - and getting to Canada



## PacificNWmom (May 17, 2009)

Ok - I spoke with someone from Canada today who told me b/c of the fact both parents are from England - there should be some way I should be able to get into Canada. 

She - being Canadian - can move to England (so she's been told) with no problems


so, I found out I can EASILY get my citizenship switched from US to England

will it help at all for moving to Canada


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not an exert on immigration law, but from what I gather being a UK citizen will not improve your chances of getting into Canada.
Maybe try the Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada website and research your best options.
Cheers Louise


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

At this stage, I think you need to talk with a lawyer to find out your options. If you are not extremely wealthy or if you do not have a job that falls into the critical need category (see The List) getting into Canada is going to be difficult and time consuming and you need to know your options. You alsi need to see if this is something that is doable and actually, even desirable!
How much time have you spent in Canada and where? What line of work were you considering? Remember good things take time!
Good luck and keep us updated!


----------

